# Verslavingen > Roken >  Een vraag over zyban

## anjaver

weet iemand hoelang zyban in je lichaam blijven zitten, ben een week geleden gestopt ivm met rare klachten , branderig gevoel over heel lichaam, dokter denkt aan zyban, bijwerking,

----------

